# Amboyna, wonderment of nature



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 21, 2017)

wow! very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice stuff Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful stuff Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2017)

Whoa....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2017)

Most awesome! Where in the world did it come from? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Most awesome! Where in the world did it come from? Chuck



SE asia

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good lookin burl there! Lots of eyes!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 22, 2017)

You always find the best stuff. When I grow up in want to be like you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 22, 2017)

Whatcha gonna do with it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Whatcha gonna do with it?



Hopefully gift it to a short Greek Texan!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You always fingers the best stuff. When I grow up in want to be like you.



What and be Old.... If yer lucky you will get there soon enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 22, 2017)

Tony said:


> Hopefully gift it to a short Greek Texan!!


Or a tall Texan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Or a tall Texan!



Nah....a good ol damn yankee....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nah....a good ol damn yankee....


Well Thanks for thinking of me Marc. 
I would be glad to accept that as a gift.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

